# Drills



## deakn (Nov 29, 2009)

Which is the best type of corded drill to buy for drilling wood frame houses for pulling 14/2 and 14/3 if im going to be doing alot of houses


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Holehawg with a 5/8 to 7/8 bit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

But only with a cord.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

WoW! They make those in a cordless now!!!


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

The Hole Hawg is a monster, I see no need for it.

I like a typical Milwaukee drill, it does most of what I need.

In addition to that I like the Milwaukee right angle drill, it gets into tight places and will be necessary in some situations, the first time you really need it will be when it pays for itself. The other nice thing about the right angle drill is that you can take the right angle adapter off and it becomes a hardcore D-handle drill ready for action. You can add that long 3 foot extension (pictured above) onto it and have one drill for 3 purposes.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> But only with a cord.


 yeah, never seen a right angle cordless. Although I think right angles are too slow. Holehawgs are heavier but faster.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The SuperHawg is SUPER fast! A bit heavy though.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Holehawg:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BadContact said:


> The Hole Hawg is a monster, I see no need for it.
> 
> I like a typical Milwaukee drill, it does most of what I need.
> 
> In addition to that I like the Milwaukee right angle drill, it gets into tight places and will be necessary in some situations, the first time you really need it will be when it pays for itself. The other nice thing about the right angle drill is that you can take the right angle adapter off and it becomes a hardcore D-handle drill ready for action. You can add that long 3 foot extension (pictured above) onto it and have one drill for 3 purposes.


If you want to drill a big house fast a holehawg is the way to go. Having a right angle is handy for tight spaces though but I rarely use one. If I really need one and I'm friends with the plumbers I'll ask to borrow one from them.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I do not even keep a RA drill on the truck any more.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I always used a D handle Milwaukee. A Holehawg or Superhawg can get pretty heavy towards the end of the day and is way overkill for punching 3/4" or 7/8" holes in 2x. I used my Holehawg to drill out a house once when my D handle was in for brushes and bearings. I was glad to get the D handle back for the next house!


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> If you want to drill a big house fast a holehawg is the way to go.


I could drill a house just as quick with a typical drill.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Holehawg:


That is the only drill I would ever use.

(2) speed.. 300 and 1200rpm.

I don't use the long pipe handle on the side.

Take off the rear handle, put in a 4" long spade bit, and you can drill out "I" joists that are 12" on center.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Holehawg is nice but to heavy and clumbsy when you compare it to the D handle drill with 30" extension. I would use the hole hawg for anything bigger than a 7/8th bit. I think thats what makes the right angle the best all around drill to have on the van.


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Take off the rear handle, put in a 4" long spade bit, and you can drill out "I" joists that are 12" on center.


Oh wow, as if any right angle drill won't do that... :yawn:


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Holehawg is nice but to heavy and clumbsy when you compare it to the D handle drill with 30" extension. I would use the hole hawg for anything bigger than a 7/8th bit. I think thats what makes the right angle the best all around drill to have on the van.


I agree fellow north Jersian.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am glad my holehog was stolen. I went to a right angle with spade bits, auger bits for bigger wood. I like the right angle much better - its lighter too

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BadContact said:


> Oh wow, as if any right angle drill won't do that... :yawn:


My point was the drill has many uses


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> My point was the drill has many uses


Not as many as a right angle drill.

Quit while you're behind.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BadContact said:


> Not as many as a right angle drill.


Why is the hole hawg not a right angle drill? :blink:


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Why is the hole hawg not a right angle drill? :blink:


This is what people with brains are talking about when they say "Milwaukee right angle drill"










This drill is a right angle drill, a D-handle drill, and can except that 3 foot extension posted earlier in the thread making it very versatile.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

BadContact said:


> This is what people with brains are talking about when they say "Milwaukee right angle drill"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe they are talking about this:

and don't realize it's a holehawg too.


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Grimlock said:


> Or maybe they are talking about this:
> 
> and don't realize it's a holehawg too.


Naw, it seems like everyone except Black4Truck knows what's going on.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Poor BadContact is easily rattled I found out today.. cut him some slack


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BadContact said:


> This is what people with brains are talking about when they say "Milwaukee right angle drill"


Dude. Seriously? Give it a rest already. 
You are right. Is that what you want to hear?

We are talking about drills for f's sake. Everyone has their own preference. You are making it sound like anyone who uses something different from you is somehow wrong.


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> anyone who uses something different from you is wrong.


I agree.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> The SuperHawg is SUPER fast! A bit heavy though.


This is what we use too. We also use an extension when drilling to the top plate to keep from draging a ladder around. Thank goodness for that clutch.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> Or maybe they are talking about this:
> 
> and don't realize it's a holehawg too.


which one of those Milwaukee's is best? I know opinions are going to be widespread, but overall best, economical choice?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> which one of those Milwaukee's is best? I know opinions are going to be widespread, but overall best, economical choice?


IMO, for resi and the like, I prefer the right angle drill because it is lighter and is much less likely to break my wrist. I Believe the right angle is a little cheaper than the hole hog too.

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> which one of those Milwaukee's is best? I know opinions are going to be widespread, but overall best, economical choice?


What I did for my "regular" rough-in drill was buy a single speed D-handle drill and the 33 deg extension, put it together and left it that way. IMO taking it apart and changing chucks is just not worth it. Just buy another drill, or use one of the others we all have if needed.

Like I said, I have several others as well if I have a crew working with/for me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> which one of those Milwaukee's is best? I know opinions are going to be widespread, but overall best, economical choice?


I use a 19.2V Porta Cable with a speed bit for less than (20) holes

After that I use the hole hawg.. mine is (15) years old and I abuse the hell out of it


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hole hawg sucks IMO.

Milwakee right angle drill with the head turned 90 degrees is the tool you want. Lighter4 wieght and more control. It also holds itself on the stud(right side) when you drill a top plate. I hate where they moved the reverse switch though. I ALWAYS have to visually find it. With the old style I could find it blind.


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I use a right angle Makita drill. It will drill anything I come up against. I use 7" x 3/4" auger bits most of the time and 18" x 1/2" auger when I have to.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have used both hole hawgs and they are stronger and faster than the right angle. But you have to trade weight, dexterity. Its like bring an M60 to a turkey shoot. Great gun(drill) but a bit overkill for drilling little holes.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I use a 19.2V Porta Cable with a speed bit for less than (20) holes
> 
> After that I use the hole hawg.. mine is (15) years old and I abuse the hell out of it


I think the newer ones have plastic gears. I used an old old one and it would dig good at angles. I had a newer one and striped it out twice. We have been using superhawg. It will take some abuse.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> But only with a cord.


Petey, I used that one and it sucks compared to the one that I have. I have the one from Price & Rutzebeck, it is a much better extension. The one that I have is about 4', I think that they make 6' too. I cannot find thier website but I know that they are company in Cali. I will try to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BadContact said:


> I could drill a house just as quick with a typical drill.


That's fine. It's all preference. 
In my opinion, a hole hawg on high is faster than a right angle, so it's faster drilling. Also, I much prefer drilling top plates with a holehawg, it's just more comfortable, for me. But if all I had was a right angle, guess what, that's what I would use.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

deakn said:


> Which is the best type of corded drill to buy for drilling wood frame houses for pulling 14/2 and 14/3 if im going to be doing alot of houses


MY Hilti, with a half inch chuck has been good for 25 years. A little heavy, but durable.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> which one of those Milwaukee's is best? I know opinions are going to be widespread, but overall best, economical choice?


I think if you're just doing small houses or you need to drill a few holes here and there or you're doing a bunch of kitchen remodels, just buy a right angle. If you are roughing in a lot of big houses now and in the future just go with a standard hole hawg. 
A guy who does lots of service call stuff and small remods would be all good with a right angle... and they're cheaper.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> That's fine. It's all preference.
> In my opinion, a hole hawg on high is faster than a right angle, so it's faster drilling. Also, I much prefer drilling top plates with a holehawg, it's just more comfortable, for me. But if all I had was a right angle, guess what, that's what I would use.


Did you ever get hit in the teeth with a holehawg? Man that hurts!!!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Did you ever get hit in the teeth with a holehawg? Man that hurts!!!!!


I got one in the face pretty bad one time with a hole hawg. One time I was using a right angle drilling a joist to fish some wire through a ceiling and got slammed in the side of the head. That sucked. This all happened when I was still pretty green. A guy I worked with broke his jaw with a holehawg. 
I'm very careful and the only thing that happens these days is the occasional wrist twist. Thing is, this stuff can happen with any type of drill, even with a little 12v cordless.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I got one in the face pretty bad one time with a hole hawg. One time I was using a right angle drilling a joist to fish some wire through a ceiling and got slammed in the side of the head. That sucked. This all happened when I was still pretty green. A guy I worked with broke his jaw with a holehawg.
> I'm very careful and the only thing that happens these days is the occasional wrist twist. Thing is, this stuff can happen with any type of drill, even with a little 12v cordless.


Sharp bits are important. That way you are not tempted to push harder than necessary.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Sharp bits are important. That way you are not tempted to push harder than necessary.


Very true. Really, you shouldn't have to push at all.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is only ONE _Hole-Hawg_. Milwaukee's 167x drills.










1670-1 is 900 rpm only 1676-5 and 1676-6 are 300/1200 rpm.


I don't care what you call these:

















They are *NOT* Hole Hawgs. Hole Hawg is a registered trademark of Milwaukee, and denotes only ONE type of drill: The 167x series. End of story.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I almost knocked myself out one time with a right angle. I had to laugh. It reminded me of one time I was working on a floor with one sprinkler guy. I hear this noise, and turned around to see him flopping around on a piece of pipe - his shirttail got wrapped on the power vise and it slammed him on the floor a few times before we got it unplugged. No serious injury but very funny to watch.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I think if you're just doing small houses or you need to drill a few holes here and there or you're doing a bunch of kitchen remodels, just buy a right angle. If you are roughing in a lot of big houses now and in the future just go with a standard hole hawg.
> A guy who does lots of service call stuff and small remods would be all good with a right angle... and they're cheaper.


you da man.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Very true. Really, you shouldn't have to push at all.


All I can say is that when PUSH comes to SHOVE, try a new bit.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There is only ONE _Hole-Hawg_. Milwaukee's 167x drills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what we use, my boss actually picked up a dewalt one that looks just like the 167x drill seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dewalt hole shooter is what I used to use.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

This is the Price and Rutzebeck drill extension mounted on a Milwualkee 1/2 drill.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> This is the Price and Rutzebeck drill extension mounted on a Milwualkee 1/2 drill.


 Nice drill dude....but it looks like the gatling gun Jessy Ventura carried in Predator. Most 2x4 studs are easily drilled with D handle.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

This drill is good for drilling overhead and it is also good for 2x4's. The extension pictured is 4' but they sell 6' too.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> This drill is good for drilling overhead and it is also good for 2x4's. The extension pictured is 4' but they sell 6' too.


Out of curiousity....how much does that weigh? 

How much weight is added to the end of the drill?

Does it become heavy/out of balance to hold up while drilling?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I made one of those out of an old weed eater.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Shado said:


> Out of curiousity....how much does that weigh?
> 
> How much weight is added to the end of the drill?
> 
> Does it become heavy/out of balance to hold up while drilling?


It probably weighs about 3 lbs., it doesn't get out of balance.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The super hawg, you'll find that drilling your holes inline and level to the beam/joist will ease and quicken your cable pulling. the super hawg with an 8" x 7/8 naileater bit fits the job like a glove.


----------

